
Ask HN: Why do many sites ask for recording permissions on Android? - greggyb
I was reading a story on CNN earlier today (from an HN) link. While reading, after scrolling through part of the story, I was prompted with an Android permissions dialogue asking for access to the device&#x27;s microphone. This has become a common experience for me when browsing on mobile, but not on desktop browsers. What is going on on these pages such that they are asking for permission to record audio?<p>Here is the story I mentioned, though it is not unique in any way I can discern. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;edition.cnn.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;01&#x2F;10&#x2F;business&#x2F;costco-kirkland-signature-brand&#x2F;index.html
======
codemusings
You have to consider that this might very well be an advertiser or some sort
of tracking technology embedded in CNN that's requesting this via WEB API. CNN
is not controlling what gets executed via 3rd party scripts.

The abuse of the Notifications WEB API for instance is also very common.

------
smt88
I've never experienced this on any phone with any version of Android. You may
want to post in an Android forum and/or get a new phone. You may have some
malware on there.

------
greggyb
Based on comments below I realize I did not give much other useful
information.

I run uBlock on Firefox on latest Android. This has happened occasionally in
my memory for quite a while. It seems to only be on news sites, though memory
may be unreliable there.

Interestingly, I do not encounter the same when I go back to that article now.
I did notice another user post a comment asking about the same:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19475435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19475435)

Pixel2. Android 9. February Security patch. Firefox 66.0.1. My personal policy
for security settings for things is to set everything to "ask me every time"
or similar.

------
pkilgore
Doesn't happen for me when I just tested (and I cannot recall it ever
happening).

Android 9, Security Patch Feb 19

Chrome 72

------
londons_explore
Can you screenshot?

Was it Firefox asking for the permission, or android asking for the
permission?

------
popotamonga
not happening to me, never did

------
snrji
Happened to me with another application that shouldn't use the microphone.

------
l24ztj
Maybe your ad blocker is misconfigured, an ad was loaded and requested that
permission?

